# Stormhammer Project



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

After building my first baneblade,I set my sights higher and wanted the be all end all of Imperial tanks the Stormhammer
http://www.solegends.com/citcat9x3/c92414e...machines-03.htm
The first hurdle I had to overcome was how to cram 2 turrets on the chassis.
I basically had to chop the chassis all to hell and just use the top part.
I had to raise the back turret quite a bit and used card to redo the chassis








Here is a rough on how the turrets will fit the bottom turret is going to be fixed as I don,t want to chop my second chassis to get the turret ring.
The top will be the moveable turret


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Good luck eisen! hope you do your par usual great work and looking forward to see'ing how it comes out :victory:


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I saw this on Ammobunker as well. It looks like it will be the envy of the superheavy glee club! I'm looking forward to seeing its completion as well!


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is the front of the raised chassis with card,still tons of work got to g/s the edges,rivets,more armor plate,did I say rivets


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Will the lower turret fit now that the higher armour plating is so far forward? I don't envy you the riveting job.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

You saw that:ireful2:
yeah the turret don't fit in the ring anymore but since it is going to be fixed it still works.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

some more work done


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

This is going to be cool as hell.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Looking very good mate. Great start.

What are you going to be doing with the other Baneblade chasis? - seeing as your using two turrets.

One idea would be to use it to make a Shadowsword  :wink:  

Go on you know you want to!! :victory:


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Some green stuff for the edges,twin gun goodness.
I am making the top turret big with the added rear.
For the lower I may try to square off the back but I'm definetly making the cannons a touch shorter buy cutting down to the second ring

















with side turrets


----------



## Hivemind Demeter (Nov 6, 2007)

Looking awesome.
I cant wait to see it finished!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Moving this to Ongoing Projects as it fits that forum a tad better.



*The Wraithlord
Heretic High Council*


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm thinking of saving the chassis until forgeworld comes out with the conversion kit after this tank it's back to the troops for a while.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Seriously impressed so far, any thoughts yeton its colourscheme?


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm thinking dark Ad-Mech but maybe Iron Warriors too, have'nt really decided yet.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

The second turret cometh


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

That's going to be really cool.

A suggestion for the second turret. Don't cut off the back end of the guns where they attach to the turret, cut a section of the plain tube bit out and glue the muzzle back on. That way you keep all the detail of the recoil springs (or whatever they are) and you also have more feedom in how long you want the barrels to be.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is the way it will look


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

that is freaking insane. i want one!:grin:

now thats a serious :fuck: to any enemy :biggrin:


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Speechless!


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

I got to be honest I secretly hated the plasticard front and almost wanted to rip it off,
until I added the viewports  it really brought it together.


----------



## zenfarr (Nov 25, 2007)

Is that an ashtray by your Baneblade?


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

I am about to add the side sponsons and cannot decide whether to make all 4 bolters foward facing,or have one set facing foward one set facing backward.
what do you guys think?


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

i reckon both sets looking foward looks mean, and rather functional, because tanks dont often fire backwards. also if your moving towards the enemy you want full firepower at them, and extra 6 HB shots can make all the difference between nearly destroying a squad or obliterating it.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Ordo Xeno Commander said:


> i reckon both sets looking foward looks mean, and rather functional, because tanks dont often fire backwards. also if your moving towards the enemy you want full firepower at them, and extra 6 HB shots can make all the difference between nearly destroying a squad or obliterating it.


what he said!


----------



## WarEagle (Dec 22, 2006)

do a 360 spin of doom


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here it is with the construction about 90% done.
I felt this Machine needed a bigger crew served weapon than a heavy stubber,so I mixed and matched and made a light autocannon instead.
I am making this an Ad-Mech machine so I can use for any time period with Mars pattern camoflauge.
And I have the Forgeworld Titan techpriest as the commander.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That looks great mate. Really love the pintle mount. The Tech Preist is a good edition as well.

Awsome conversion. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

looking fan-bloody-tastic mate. i love the pintle autocannon and the techpriest commander


----------



## Ezekial Lightning (Oct 30, 2007)

Cant wait 2 see painted. AWESOME


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

zenfarr said:


> Is that an ashtray by your Baneblade?



Um, what? And if it is, why does this concern you enough for a ?



Eisen: Fantastic job mate, just fantastic. That is one imposing engine of destruction and the amount of effort you put into it shows.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Have you thought about adding a second pintle mount with a tech servitor to operate it on the lower turret? Just an idea, though I'm not sure how it will work out/look. Great job just far!


----------



## Logain_85 (Nov 27, 2007)

Very impressive well done!


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

The bottom turrets are glued shut,It barely clears as it is.
However the commanders on top are removeable so You can be sure to see a suped up servitor too(good idea):victory:

And by the way I'm  that I still smoke


----------



## Ezekial Lightning (Oct 30, 2007)

I think that u need some good imperial eagle decorations and a few good waddaya call em those script things.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is some more progress on thee red basecoat


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Looking good mate. I'll tell you what - if I hadn't seen the WIP I would swear that it was a conversion kit or something. Very nice stuff.


----------



## Ezekial Lightning (Oct 30, 2007)

Yep it looks very good i think even better than some GW conversion kits.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

looks bloody fantastic. again, i want one.

awesome work on the red too, red is a difficult colour to get right


----------



## Magin Chao (Dec 10, 2007)

Wonderfull! true talent!


----------



## Brother Shrike (Nov 1, 2007)

OMG!!! looks sick.


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

What can I say? It's awesome, just truely, completely, utterly awesome.


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

You could sell that to GW.
It looks like a plastic/resin kit!
The WIP is the only reason I know it's scratch built!!!


----------



## Zeranes (Jan 30, 2008)

*Sweet*

I was on Wikipedia looking at all the Baneblade variants and saw that only one Stormhammer was ever made from conversion by GW, so thought i'd look on google for the picture and came across this. Nice work so far I really want one now. At the end you should display the total cash amount spent on makeing one so we all can hope to make one someday. Keep up the good work on it.


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

DUDE YOU ARE A LEGEND!:so_happy:


----------



## TH3F4LL3NT3MPL4R (Jan 6, 2008)

May I just say that if I ever see something like that put on the table edge across from me I will begin to cry. 

Man that is one mean looking tank


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

WOW! thats gotta be the most scariest thing ive seen done to a baneblade to date!

look out now i might be coming round your house to steal that sweet sweet thing!:wink:


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

now that beast is any ork players worst nightmare (unless mega armoured tankbustas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!0


----------



## bazle (Sep 24, 2008)

firstly i want to say that this is awesome ...but...i do think the green stiff work on the top turret do look like wobbly welds than reinforced struts, i maybe wrong (and please if im wrong then great!) 

could you put a close up pic up?


----------

